# MAC OS on a self built pc?



## TheFlash24 (Aug 29, 2007)

I built a pc about 6 months ago and i ran my copy of XP on it. Recently i started to look at MAC's and i like it. I was wondering if it is possible to buy a MAC os and install it on a normal desktop pc running a AMD processor? If it is possible what OS should i get? Thanks!


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

TheFlash24 said:


> I built a pc about 6 months ago and i ran my copy of XP on it. Recently i started to look at MAC's and i like it. I was wondering if it is possible to buy a MAC os and install it on a normal desktop pc running a AMD processor? If it is possible what OS should i get? Thanks!


No. Mac OSX will only run on Apple computers.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

When you purchase the OS disc you are purchasing a license to install and it is considered illegal to install Mac OS on any computer than an official Apple computer.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Apple's EULA states:

"This License allows you to install, use and run one (1) copy of the Apple Software on a single Apple-labeled computer at a time. You agree not to install, use or run the Apple Software on any non-Apple-labeled computer, or to enable others to do so."

It is illegal to do otherwise.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Closing thread for reasons stated above.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

absvinyl,

Your post has been deleted as it's against the forum rules to assist with this activity. Please be more careful of what you post in the future.


----------

